# Help Identifying this cart



## whitney (Dec 4, 2009)

I recently purchased this cart, can't find a plate on it ANYWHERE. Does it look familiar?







Also would like to get wooden wheels, what size would you recommend?


----------



## TMR (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a Graber to me. He uses leaf springs under the seat as opposed to coil springs. Hard to tell but from the pic it looks like a leaf spring. Jeralds usually use coil springs. It is almost identical to mine that I just sold. You can order wooden wheels directly from Graber. They run around $400 for the pair. Just measure your axle shaft and width of the hub. I could be wrong though, there are alot of other makers out there.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like Graber.



Mine has a tiny plate under the seat- did you check there? This one does look a little older.

Leia


----------



## whitney (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Leia, TMR

Didn't check UNDER the seat but will tonite, TMR will also check spring setup. I thought it was a Graber too. Leia what do you think for wooden wheel size? My minis are 32-33.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 4, 2009)

graber, or maybe Pammy's dad in Canada ?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 4, 2009)

No, it's not one of Newman's carts. I would almost be certain it is a Graber cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

whitney said:


> Leia what do you think for wooden wheel size? My minis are 32-33.


For that size horse I'd stick with the same size as the pneumatics. You could order 22" wooden wheels which would be 24" with the rubber added to the measurement, or risk going one size bigger and order 24" for a final height of 26". That would raise the cart by one inch compared to the current 24" pneumatics.

My closed wheel Graber has 24" pneumatics and is as high as it could possibly be and still work for my 33.5" gelding. I've put him to an open-wheeled Graber with the same size wheels and it sits much more comfortably behind him as open-wheeled carts ride lower. If it were me I'd go with the 22" wooden wheels to make sure the shafts don't end up sitting too high.

Leia


----------



## whitney (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Leia, I now recall that wheel height discussion 22's it is.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 7, 2009)

My mom has a similar cart. It is a Wagoner's from IL. They are out of business, now. The "plate" is a sticker on the back on the wood seat. She has 24" wooden wheels for it and used it for a 33.75" gelding.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like a Graber to me, although I'm not familiar with Wagoners. I have two Grabers sitting in my garage right now.


----------

